# How do you call an 1850 number



## samspuds (2 Nov 2005)

Hello



I want to call an Irish "1850" telephone number from the U.K.

How can I do this? 

I have tried 00 353 1850 etc but this does not work.

Any suggestions appreciated.



Many Thanks



Sammy


----------



## Diddles (2 Nov 2005)

Dont think you can (open to correction though) from a uk landline.
Are you calling from an Irish mobile or uk mobile/landline

D


----------



## paddyc (2 Nov 2005)

The 1850 number will have a direct dial number associated with it  eg 1850 12345678 may be 01 12345678 

You need to make contact with however owns the 1850 number and ask them for a direct dial in and then do the normal +353 .....


----------



## samspuds (2 Nov 2005)

Thanks Diddles

I am ringing from a UK mobile. I have emailed the people I have been trying to get a hold of and asked for a number I can use.

Many Thanks

Sammy


----------



## samspuds (2 Nov 2005)

Thanks Paddyc

Kind Regards

sammy


----------

